# Fee per chart for surgery coding



## specialtycoder (Jul 16, 2011)

What are self-employed remote coders currently charging on a per-chart basis for abstract surgery coding?  This specialty performs operations which range from routine one-line-item surgeries, to complex multi-procedure surgeries which may have as many as eight CPT codes with multiple diagnoses and modifiers.  Please advise; I appreciate your help.


----------



## dkaz1 (Jul 21, 2011)

HI there:

I have seen reimbursement on a per chart basis of between $3.00 to $5.00 a chart.  Some charts may be very involved with multiple procedures and others are very easy to code.  So, you more or less even out your time/production based on the chart type.

Best of Luck


----------

